# 315w cmh problem



## s20 (Oct 18, 2015)

my bulbs make a high pitched khz one tone sound(eeee like ringing in the ears) constantly it's giving me a headache is their something wrong with these bulbs using mogul 4200k bulb phillips ballast i've checked all the connection and changed the ballast over to another one but they continue to do it 

phillips advance ballasts: IZTMH210315RLFM 
phillips bulbs: cdm315/U/O/4K/ED37


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 11, 2015)

There is a bad piece of metal in one of the bulbs and it is vibrating from the oscillations created in the ballast. Either that or the bulbs are wrong for that ballast. Try some different bulbs. Many times the old style ballasts would buzz or hum because the transformer core was made with metal plates that had come loose and began to vibrate from the oscillations in the current field. On occasion, you will get bulbs or other components that have bad metal in them that reacts to the oscillations. The only thing you can do is change that component.

You need to change those bulbs anyway as the color is wrong. you don't want to use 4200k. If you are vegging, you need 6500k and if you are flowering you need 2500-3200k


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 21, 2015)

The color of his bulb is perfect. What you know about HPS and fluorescent lighting doesn't apply to LEC lighting. For example, I am only hitting my flowering girls with 1885 lumens per sqf, but, I am taking down 3.5 pounds per 35sqf tray.


----------

